# External HDD Crashes Dell 5558



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dell Inspiron Laptop 5558, i7, 6GB RAM, 1 TB HDD, 8.1

When a an external 3.5 " SATA drive is connected using a usb adapter , it crashes the system with Kernal Power error 41. The crash happens as soon as ac power cord is plugged in, with the USB connector installed in the laptop and the adapter power switch off per the instructions. This adapter uses a combined sata power and data connector.. 

This adapter setup was tried on a Dell Optiplex desktop and there were no problems, the external drive showed. Previously,the adapter was connected to the laptop with a IDE HDD without the crash, but using the HDD power connector. What should I look for to resolve ?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

For whatever it's worth, the Windows Kernel event ID 41 error simply means that "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first". It doesn't explain the "why".

Same results when connected to a different USB port on the laptop?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Try putting the USB connector onto another USB port on the computer. Also, yes, try connecting the external HDD onto another computer and see if the same crashing issue happens.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Plug the adapter into the drive. Plug the power adapter for the drive, directly into the wall socket and not thru power strip or extension cord. Once the drive spins up, plug the USB cable into the laptop directly and not thru a hub.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Plug the adapter into the drive. Plug the power adapter for the drive, directly into the wall socket and not thru power strip or extension cord. Once the drive spins up, plug the USB cable into the laptop directly and not thru a hub.


Your procedure worked, thanks. So much for the manufacture's instructions.


----------

